# Balance And Healing Through Gurbani



## spnadmin (Nov 20, 2008)

*  A Message of Healing in Gurbani. The disease of life and death, of coming and going, is resolved.  *ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਸਚੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰੋਧੁ ॥੩॥ 
 karam milai sach paaeeai guramukh sadhaa nirodhh ||3||Those who receive His Mercy obtain the True One. The Gurmukhs dwell forever in balanced restraint. ||3||

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:

ਸੁੰਞੀ ਦੇਹ ਡਰਾਵਣੀ ਜਾ ਜੀਉ ਵਿਚਹੁ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
sunnjee dhaeh ddaraavanee jaa jeeo vichahu jaae ||
The empty body is dreadful, when the soul goes out from within


ਭਾਹਿ ਬਲੰਦੀ ਵਿਝਵੀ ਧੂਉ ਨ ਨਿਕਸਿਓ ਕਾਇ ॥ 
bhaahi balandhee vijhavee dhhooo n nikasiou kaae ||
The burning fire of life is extinguished, and the smoke of the breath no longer emerges.


ਪੰਚੇ ਰੁੰਨੇ ਦੁਖਿ ਭਰੇ ਬਿਨਸੇ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ॥੧॥ 
panchae runnae dhukh bharae binasae dhoojai bhaae ||1||
The five relatives (the senses) weep and wail painfully, and waste away through the love of duality. ||1||


ਮੂੜੇ ਰਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਗੁਣ ਸਾਰਿ ॥ 
moorrae raam japahu gun saar ||
You fool: chant the Name of the Lord, and preserve your virtue.


 ਹਉਮੈ ਮਮਤਾ ਮੋਹਣੀ ਸਭ ਮੁਠੀ ਅਹੰਕਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
houmai mamathaa mohanee sabh muthee ahankaar ||1|| rehaao ||
Egotism and possessiveness are very enticing; egotistical pride has plundered everyone. ||1||Pause||


ਜਿਨੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਰਿਆ ਦੂਜੀ ਕਾਰੈ ਲਗਿ ॥ 
jinee naam visaariaa dhoojee kaarai lag ||
Those who have forgotten the Naam, the Name of the Lord, are attached to affairs of duality.


ਦੁਬਿਧਾ ਲਾਗੇ ਪਚਿ ਮੁਏ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ ਅਗਿ ॥ 
dhubidhhaa laagae pach mueae anthar thrisanaa ag ||
Attached to duality, they putrefy and die; they are filled with the fire of desire within.


ਗੁਰਿ ਰਾਖੇ ਸੇ ਉਬਰੇ ਹੋਰਿ ਮੁਠੀ ਧੰਧੈ ਠਗਿ ॥੨॥ 
gur raakhae sae oubarae hor muthee dhhandhhai thag ||2||
Those who are protected by the Guru are saved; all others are cheated and plundered by deceitful worldly affairs. ||2||


ਮੁਈ ਪਰੀਤਿ ਪਿਆਰੁ ਗਇਆ ਮੁਆ ਵੈਰੁ ਵਿਰੋਧੁ ॥ 
muee pareeth piaar gaeiaa muaa vair virodhh ||
Love dies, and affection vanishes. Hatred and alienation die.


ਧੰਧਾ ਥਕਾ ਹਉ ਮੁਈ ਮਮਤਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ ॥ 
dhhandhhaa thhakaa ho muee mamathaa maaeiaa krodhh ||
Entanglements end, and egotism dies, along with attachment to Maya, possessiveness and anger.


ਕਰਮਿ ਮਿਲੈ ਸਚੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਸਦਾ ਨਿਰੋਧੁ ॥੩॥ 
karam milai sach paaeeai guramukh sadhaa nirodhh ||3||
Those who receive His Mercy obtain the True One. The Gurmukhs dwell forever in  balanced restraint. ||3||


ਸਚੀ ਕਾਰੈ ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਪਲੈ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
sachee kaarai sach milai guramath palai paae ||
By true actions, the True Lord is met, and the Guru's Teachings are found.


ਸੋ ਨਰੁ ਜੰਮੈ ਨਾ ਮਰੈ ਨਾ ਆਵੈ ਨਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
so nar janmai naa marai naa aavai naa jaae ||
Then, they are not subject to birth and death; they do not come and go in reincarnation.


ਨਾਨਕ ਦਰਿ ਪਰਧਾਨੁ ਸੋ ਦਰਗਹਿ ਪੈਧਾ ਜਾਇ ॥੪॥੧੪॥ 
naanak dhar paradhhaan so dharagehi paidhhaa jaae ||4||14||
O Nanak, they are respected at the Lord's Gate; they are robed in honor in the Court of the Lord. ||4||14||​


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 21, 2008)

rwguvfhMsumhlw1Gru5AlwhxIAw 
_raag vaddeha(n)s mehalaa 1 ghar 5 alaahaneeaa _
_Raag Wadahans, First Mehla, Fifth House, Alaahanees ~ Songs Of Mourning: _

 <>siqgurpRswid] 
_ik oa(n)kaar sathigur prasaadh || _
_One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: _

 DMnuisrMdwscwpwiqswhuijinjguDMDYlwieAw]
_dhha(n)n sira(n)dhaa sachaa paathisaahu jin jag dhha(n)dhhai laaeiaa || _
_Blessed is the Creator, the True King, who has linked the whole world to its tasks. _

 muhliqpunIpweIBrIjwnIAVwGiqclwieAw] 
_muhalath punee paaee bharee jaaneearraa ghath chalaaeiaa ||_
_ When one’s time is up, and the measure is full, this dear soul is caught, and driven off. _

 jwnIGiqclwieAwiliKAwAwieAwruMnyvIrsbwey]
_jaanee ghath chalaaeiaa likhiaa aaeiaa ru(n)nae veer sabaaeae || _
_This dear soul is driven off, when the pre-ordained Order is received, and all the relatives cry out in mourning. _

 kWieAwhMsQIAwvyCoVwjWidnpuMnymyrImwey]
_kaa(n)eiaa ha(n)s thheeaa vaeshhorraa jaa(n) dhin pu(n)nae maeree maaeae || _
_The body and the swan-soul are separated, when one’s days are past and done, O my mother. _

 jyhwiliKAwqyhwpwieAwjyhwpuribkmwieAw] 
_jaehaa likhiaa thaehaa paaeiaa jaehaa purab kamaaeiaa || _
_ As is one’s pre-ordained Destiny, so does one receive, according to one’s past actions. _

 DMnuisrMdwscwpwiqswhuijinjguDMDYlwieAw]1]
_dhha(n)n sira(n)dhaa sachaa paathisaahu jin jag dhha(n)dhhai laaeiaa ||1|| _
_Blessed is the Creator, the True King, who has linked the whole world to its tasks. ||1|| _

 swihbuismrhumyryBweIhosBnweyhupieAwxw] 
_saahib simarahu maerae bhaaeeho sabhanaa eaehu paeiaanaa || _
_Meditate in remembrance on the Lord and Master, O my Siblings of Destiny; everyone has to pass this way. 
_
 eyQYDMDwkUVwcwiridhwAwgYsrprjwxw]
_eaethhai dhha(n)dhhaa koorraa chaar dhihaa aagai sarapar jaanaa || _
_These false entanglements last for only a few days; then, one must surely move on to the world hereafter. 
_
AwgYsrprjwxwijauimhmwxwkwhygwrbukIjY] 
_aagai sarapar jaanaa jio mihamaanaa kaahae gaarab keejai ||_
_He must surely move on to the world hereafter, like a guest; so why does he indulge in ego? _

 ijqusyivAYdrghsuKupweIAYnwmuiqsYkwlIjY] 
_jith saeviai dharageh sukh paaeeai naam thisai kaa leejai || _
_Chant the Name of the Lord; serving Him, you shall obtain peace in His Court._

 AwgYhukmunclYmUlyisirisirikAwivhwxw] 
_aagai hukam n chalai moolae sir sir kiaa vihaanaa || _
_In the world hereafter, no one’s commands will be obeyed. According to their actions, each and every person proceeds. _

 swihbuismirhumyryBweIhosBnweyhupieAwxw]2] 
_saahib simarihu maerae bhaaeeho sabhanaa eaehu paeiaanaa ||2|| _
_ Meditate in remembrance on the Lord and Master, O my Siblings of Destiny; everyone has to pass this way. ||2|| _

 joiqsuBwvYsMmRQsoQIAYhIlVweyhusMswro] 
_jo this bhaavai sa(n)mrathh so thheeai heelarraa eaehu sa(n)saaro || _
_ Whatever pleases the Almighty Lord, that alone comes to pass; this world is an opportunity to please Him. _

 jilQilmhIAilrivrihAwswcVwisrjxhwro] 
_jal thhal meheeal rav rehiaa saacharraa sirajanehaaro || _
_The True Creator Lord is pervading and permeating the water, the land and the air. _

 swcwisrjxhwroAlKApwroqwkwAMqunpwieAw] 
_ The True Creator Lord is invisible and infinite; His limits cannot be found. 
_
 AwieAwiqnkwsPluBieAwhYiekminijnIiDAwieAw] 
_aaeiaa thin kaa safal bhaeiaa hai eik man jinee dhhiaaeiaa || _ 
_ Fruitful is the coming of those, who meditate single-mindedly on Him. _

 FwhyFwihauswryAwpyhukimsvwrxhwro]
_dtaahae dtaahi ousaarae aapae hukam savaaranehaaro || _
_He destroys, and having destroyed, He creates; by His Order, He adorns us. _

 joiqsuBwvYsMmRQsoQIAYhIlVweyhusMswro]3] 
_jo this bhaavai sa(n)mrathh so thheeai heelarraa eaehu sa(n)saaro ||3|| _
_Whatever pleases the Almighty Lord, that alone comes to pass; this world is an opportunity to please Him. ||3|| _

 nwnkruMnwbwbwjwxIAYjyrovYlwieipAwro] 
_naanak ru(n)naa baabaa jaaneeai jae rovai laae piaaro || _
_Nanak: he alone truly weeps, O Baba, who weeps in the Lord’s Love. _

 vwlyvykwrixbwbwroeIAYrovxusglibkwro] 
_vaalaevae kaaran baabaa roeeai rovan sagal bikaaro || _
_One who weeps for the sake of worldly objects, O Baba, weeps totally in vain. _

 rovxusglibkwrogwPlusMswromwieAwkwrixrovY] 
_rovan sagal bikaaro gaafal sa(n)saaro maaeiaa kaaran rovai || _
_This weeping is all in vain; the world forgets the Lord, and weeps for the sake of Maya. _

 cMgwmMdwikCusUJYnwhIiehuqnueyvYKovY]
_cha(n)gaa ma(n)dhaa kishh soojhai naahee eihu than eaevai khovai || _
_He does not distinguish between good and evil, and wastes away this life in vain. _

 AYQYAwieAwsBukojwsIkUiVkrhuAhMkwro] 
_aithhai aaeiaa sabh ko jaasee koorr karahu aha(n)kaaro || _
_ Everyone who comes here, shall have to leave; to act in ego is false. _

 nwnkruMnwbwbwjwxIAYjyrovYlwieipAwro]4]1] 
_naanak ru(n)naa baabaa jaaneeai jae rovai laae piaaro ||4||1|| _
_Nanak: he alone truly weeps, O Baba, who weeps in the Lord’s Love. ||4||1||

Guru Nanak Dev ji Maharaj, Ang 578
_


----------

